# Don't loose your lease! We want lease or fill club!



## liveoutside (Jul 5, 2010)

Do you have a lease or lease opportunity but not enough people? Or do you have a tract of land for lease? We have 7 members for 400 plus acre lease, we come as a group of 5 minimum possibly as many as 12 with a $500+-  Budget each depending on size/quality of land and location. 

We are 2 police officers, 1 father and son, 1 husband and wife, 1 enviromental horticulturalist "foodplot expert", 1 prior military police. 3 of us are Eagle Scouts.Our age range is 30-55. I say all that to let you know we are an upstanding great group of folks. We live QDMA principles. 

 Camping is a must, some clear cut ok but not majority of property, must have some hardwoods.  Looking for year round land in Meriwether, Talbot, Troup, Coweta, Upson, Taylor,Pike,Lamar, Monroe, or Henry counties.  PM or call 678-859-7380.


----------



## Mad Racks (Jul 8, 2010)

sent PM


----------



## Lost Creek (Jul 11, 2010)

We are Dickson Plantation  , Hancock County  !! Check us out please !!!!       http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=450288  Thanks Big Mike


----------



## Mad Racks (Jul 18, 2010)

sent pm. we have room for 7 to 10 new members.


----------



## Mad Racks (Jul 27, 2010)

Are you all still looking? We still have room at this time. PM your name and number for more info. Thanks James.


----------



## Buck Hunter (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a new 478 acre lease in Warren County. Plenty of deer and turkey.This land borders ogechee river road . There are several streams, a swamp and a mixture of pines, hardwoods and oaks. We have a camp site that has been approved for power so we are working on getting power to the campsite. I also provide a free tracking service for all club members using my 8 year old beagle with a great track record . We need 5 more members. Membership is $650.00
Call or e-mail Wayne at 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com.


----------



## jmartin88 (Aug 8, 2010)

we have 1629 acres in emanuel county on the ogeechee river great hunting and fishing with camp sites membership is 875.00 we may could take all 12 call |jason @478-494-2275


----------



## huntabitwyatt (Aug 9, 2010)

*450 acres in emanuel co*

nice tract in emanuel with camper hook ups 478-494-3240


----------



## timber ghost (Sep 8, 2010)

********** CALLING ALL HUNTERS **********

SMOKE HILL ROD & GUN CLUB

Is currently looking for (full & partial) members 


We currently have 640 acres of Richmond & Burke County Hunting Land. AND ARE NEGOTIATING ANOTHER 500 ACRES

There are 2 seperate tracts, The larger of the 2 tracts is 400 acres of Burke County farm land.
This tract has fields, hard wood draws, pond and branch.

The smaller 240 acre. tract is located on the Richmond County side of the line less than 5 minutes away. 
This tract is a mix of hard wood bottoms and funnels with planted & free ranging pines as well as swamp bottoms, also a creek runs through it.

And the last 500 acre tract being negotiated is located within a 4 to 5 mile area of the other 2 properties.
It is a wood lot with several natural clearings throughout, creeks, wet weather and yr. round ponds.
power lines.


TYPES OF MEMBERSHIPS AVAILABLE:


FULL MEMBERSHIP = $750. YR. Includes "ALL" hunting, fishing, camping and year round property access.

RABBIT ONLY MEMBERSHIP = $375. YR. Includes seasonal access to hunt rabbits or run rabbit dogs
members will have the privilege of running and training their dogs 
on the property at anytime starting from the 3rd week in Dec. up until Sept. 1st (with the exception of turkey season)

TURKEY ONLY MEMBERSHIP = $375. YR. 


If interested call...cell#(770) 710-2295... If no answer, please leave a voice message with your name and number 

and I will return your call ASAP.


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 9, 2010)

we still have room.


----------

